# Solved: HELP !! LAN status connected, zero packet received



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi...
This poor comp working in LAN, first used slow connection until today it's drop...
- Intel (R) Pentium (R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00Ghz 1.00 GB of RAM, ADVANCE motherboard
- Windows XP Professional SP2
- UTP tested fine ( by cable tester & switching with other comp in LAN )
- IP & MAC address shows in router's ( Mikrotik RB750G) ARP list with all comp in LAN
- LAN status connected, speed 100.0 Mbps. Packet sent = 244 , received = 0
- Hub port tested ok ( by switching with other comp in LAN )
- Its a brand new LAN card ( the onboard one have the same problem if switched )

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.30.38] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ALRAIZA8 <00> UNIQUE Registered
ALRAIZA8 <20> UNIQUE Registered
ALRAIZA NET <00> GROUP Registered
ALRAIZA NET <1E> GROUP Registered
ALRAIZA NET <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ALRAIZA8
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-01-EB-70-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.30.38
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.30.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . .: 125.160.2.162
125.162.2.34

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>

looking for a hand...
million thanx...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Hub port tested ok ( by switching with other comp in LAN


can we see the ipconfig /all for that PC

Notice you are not using DHCP 


> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No


Is that correct for your setup - if you dont know the other PC will tell us if it has 
*Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes*
then you need to set up the connection for auto IP and DNS

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

FOR XP
To setup PC on XP to use DHCP
http://www.srikanthkoka.com/lan.html


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

thanx for reply,,, here is client no.4...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\billing>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [98.137.149.56] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=359ms TTL=50
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=365ms TTL=49
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=394ms TTL=49
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=366ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 98.137.149.56:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 359ms, Maximum = 394ms, Average = 371ms

D:\billing>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ALRAIZA4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-DA-2F-E6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.30.34
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.30.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 125.160.2.162
125.162.2.34

D:\billing>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.30.34] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ALRAIZA4 <00> UNIQUE Registered
ALRAIZA NET <00> GROUP Registered
ALRAIZA4 <20> UNIQUE Registered
ALRAIZA NET <1E> GROUP Registered


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

just run MicrosoftFixit50203, LAN Status still sent but received zero packet


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What non-Windows firewall or security suite do, or did, you have on the problem machine? It may be corrupted or mis-configured.


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm using avast antivirus, firewall enable. all PC have the same setting..sorry my english corrupt xixixi... i have no idea which thing may be corrupt or mis-configured..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try in safe mode with networking 
as the pc starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears choose *safe mode with networking *

Also disable the firewalls - and re terrynets question 


> What non-Windows firewall or security suite do, or did, you have on the problem machine?


 did you ever have Norton, or Mcaffee etc on the machine 
Whats your security suite now

When connected in safemode with networking would you post back

ipconfig /all 
and ping tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> What non-Windows firewall or security suite do, or did, you have on the problem machine? It may be corrupted or mis-configured.


I've no idea, TerryNet gave me a question or just an information ( sowry, my English is not that good )..

I've got my AVAST antivirus & firewall disabled for this ;..

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.30.38] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ALRAIZA8 <00> UNIQUE Registered
ALRAIZA8 <20> UNIQUE Registered
ALRAIZA NET <00> GROUP Registered
ALRAIZA NET <1E> GROUP Registered
ALRAIZA NET <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ALRAIZA8
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-01-EB-70-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.30.38
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.30.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 125.160.2.162
125.162.2.34

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ping 209.183.226.150

Pinging 209.183.226.150 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.150:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>

thanx for atention
..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall the Avast firewall.

Set the LAN connection to use dynamic (Dhcp) addressing.

Show another ipconfig /all


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> Uninstall the Avast firewall.
> 
> Set the LAN connection to use dynamic (Dhcp) addressing.
> 
> Show another ipconfig /all


another ip config already posted..
how to set the LAN conn ? I use Billion ADSL ( bridge mode ) and Mikrotik router RB 750g
so far the LAN conn setting worked fine for another PC in my LAN


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

pse give me an advice if my machine corrupted. Should I first change my motherboard or other component ??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> how to set the LAN conn ?


See the link I gave in my previous post.



> so far the LAN conn setting worked fine for another PC in my LAN


Great. But it's not working for the problem machine. Why can't you use dynamic addressing; do you have the router's Dhcp server disabled?



> pse give me an advice if my machine corrupted. Should I first change my motherboard or other component ??


I'm trying to help. I understand that you are having the same problem with two different network adapters. If that is correct my first suspicion is a firewall. Second suspicion is your static IP configuration. Third suspicion is some other software problem. Fourth is motherboard.


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

ok, I unistalled the antivirus & turn off firewall plus enabling DHCP + remove all suspicious softwares..problem still there.. might be the motherboard ...
Thanx to *etaf* & *TerryNet*, 
millon thanx for the lessons guys,, keep on rockin'

:up::up:


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

upps forgot something, obtain IP address automaticly didn't work either....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all from one of the working PC connected to the router and also another ipconfig /all from the faulty PC 
make sure we know which is which on the post

What is the firewall you have, Norton, Windows, Mcafee - some other - let us know the name of the firewall program

See my post #7 - did you try any of that information ?


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

working PC is client4 ( ALRAIZA4) on my previous post #3
fault PC is client8 ( ALRAIZA8) post #1 while in normal mode & post #8 while safe mode with networking also with firewall & antivirus disabled.
I use Avast antivirus with no other firewall except windows firewall


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

working PC is client4 (ALRAIZA4) on my previous post #3
fault PC is client8(ALRAIZA8) on post #1 while in normal mode and post #8 while in safe mode with networking also with firewall & antivirus disabled

I use Avast antivirus and there is no other firewall except Windows built in firewall


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

has norton or other security suite - EVER been on the machine in the past ?


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

never..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you explain a little more 


> Its a brand new LAN card ( the onboard one have the same problem if switched )


ipconfig /all only shows one Network adapter 
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Whats the status of the LAN in the Bios ?

also show a device manager screen shot for the faulty machine

would you do a TCP/IP reset - see below 
Also post back status of all services - see below

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
{Services} 
post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.
Start > control panel > administrative tools > event Viewer

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

TCP IP has been reset on my post#4, reset manually meet the same result. I just replaced the motherboard 'n PC working great now.... that is the final expensive solution....
million thanx n keep on rockin guys,

:up::up::up:


----------



## ayyung (Dec 17, 2010)

ups, all services all running before motherboard replaced..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

